# Clear Fork River



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Hit the Clear Fork yesterday. I was a bit nervous it would be up because of the rain but it wasn't. Started on the upper at Gatton Rock and the water was perfect. Wasn't too high, just a smidge off color and was running cold and steady. Fished with another gentleman for several hours. He was pulling them out left and right on a #20 parachute Adams. I had several hook ups on a #16 brown caddis but they spit them before I could land them. 

Moved to the lower portion just below the dam in the park. Water was cloudy and moving pretty good but still not high. Only saw a few risers but couldn't get them to take anything. Tried both Adams and caddis but no luck. 

Went back to Gatton Rock for the evening and I was the only one there. Tied on a #22 gnat pattern and landed a couple almost right away. Both were very nice fish and very acrobatic. The bite kinda slowed after that and I called it a day. The upper stretch there sure is a beautiful stretch of water. I would love to see that area made a c&r area only. It would make it one hell of a trout stream - at least by Ohio standards. Oh well, I can dream.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Fished the upper yesterday afternoon also. Thought about Gatton Rocks but ended up in a different spot. Water was perfect. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Have not been down there in a couple years. I love that creek. Thanks for the updates hope to get back there this year.


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I camped this weekend on the Clear Fork @ River Trail Crossing just down stream from Gatton Rock. I was itching to try out my new fly rod, but between the rain, having a cold and being 5 months pregnant I chickened out. I stayed in the camper most of the weekend. However I did watch 2 or 3 guys fishing just up from our campground and they looked to be having some success. Maybe next time i'll be brave enough to go out and watch closer, ask a few questions and learn a thing or two.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

KPenny said:


> I camped this weekend on the Clear Fork @ River Trail Crossing just down stream from Gatton Rock. I was itching to try out my new fly rod, but between the rain, having a cold and being 5 months pregnant I chickened out. I stayed in the camper most of the weekend. However I did watch 2 or 3 guys fishing just up from our campground and they looked to be having some success. Maybe next time i'll be brave enough to go out and watch closer, ask a few questions and learn a thing or two.


Don't hesitate to ask. I grew up there and have never met anyone in the area that doesn't want talk your ear off including myself you'll get lots of sage advice and not just about fly fishing. The advice I always give is don't try to cast your way out of a tangle. The second you are even slightly hung up take a second to untangle, cut the fly off and re-tie after you untangle if it's not a quick tangle to undo. I've watched a lot of people spend way too much time untangling with the fly getting in the way. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

